# What is Your Dream Project?



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

What is your dream project?

When you get enough money, time, experience or inspiration, what would it be?

Maybe a small boat, period furniture, carving, or segmented bowl?

I'd like to share mine. I'm calling it a "Remembrance Table" The inspiration for this came from - my mother-in-law. She had setup a hall table (or sofa table) against a wall, and on it were pictures of relatives and loved ones that had passed on. In the middle front of all these photos was a single votive candle, which reminded me of the racks of votive candles found in many Catholic churches, something like this:










Only, with one single candle.

Above it, hung a sizable portrait of Jesus.

I found this all very touching.

This is were the Remembrance Table concept comes in. The table she has was rather plain ( and maybe that is good) , and I just think that something more….I dunno….special, would be appropriate.

Just WHAT exactly that is, I don't know. I've been mulling about designs in my mind for some time. It can't just be a hall table, or sofa table, but something more distinctive. It has to be pretty obvious what this piece is for.

Anyhow, that's my dream project - once I can figure it out!

How about you?


----------



## Carol2009 (Oct 13, 2009)

what a neat idea…sharing dream projects.

My dream project is very time progressive. I grew up with oak cabinetry as my father was a cabinet maker but my choice of wood is pine. My dream is to have all pine furniture at some point in my life - for myself and to be able to pass them on to my children. So far I have a pine table that I use for my computer but could be put to better use; a pine chest with a drawer that opens to both sides and the top lid is split so can be opened at both ends, and a pine night table. Hoping to build a pine linen cabinet for my bathroom this winter and next summer plan is to travel to Michigan where a friend is willing to build a Tv cabinet with me - he also enjoys working with pine from scratch - milling, the whole bit. After that who knows what project I'll be pining about.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

My marriage.

After that-I would, some day, like to build a small little sail boat. I would sail it up and down the napa river…and maybe out into the San Pablo Bay…

Of course I know nothing about sailing-and know not much more about woodworking…so this is a LOOOONG term project…maybe 5 years…

Shorter term dream…well I would like to go from my outdoor projects to some nice furniture…our house is filled up with my wife's furniture her dad built…and my crap from college that I bought at thrift stores…all these years later--I still have one of those $10 dressers…

My first project along these lines will be a set of nice Morris Chairs…I am ready to go for those…but thin I am going to wait until after the round of Christmas projects coming up…

Ok…the boat really is the big dream…great question…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

A segmented turning. Preferably something with several hundred pieces. Lots of style and even more patience.

Scrappy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'd build a clipper ship and set sail. The lil' woman likes to cruise. She could cruise anywhere she wants to go )


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

A new timberframe shop!! Somewhere in the neighborhood of 30X50 and close to the beach


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

I would build my own house on enough acrage so I wouldn't have to worry about the neighbors hearing me working all hours of the night. And furniture to furnish it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my favorite dream is to be able to travel ,
and meet and work in the various shops with my LJ buddys !

and share our knowledge .

when they run out of wood ,
i would move on to the next shop ,

and refrigerator ! (LOL)


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

my project dream is something like *this*, by Riowood1000:-
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19565

I can't seam to be able to creat a link on selected word. How you all do it?
Thanks!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My dream is to one day have the skill and the time to build something like this for myself:


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,ll take one too Charlie !! 
My dream is to build the worlds largest log style birdhouse .


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Jeesh! where to start on this one?

a murphy bed like Chris Davis makes

dyed vessel turnings like Trifern's

anything the quality of Gary K's, or Eric Sapperstiein's work

The list goes on and on

Lumberjocks is my inspiration! Thanks Guys and Gals
Trev


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

a nice maloof rocker in walnut.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to travel with patron, and a Maloof rocker.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Great idea pashley. Your project made me feel more serene just reading about it.

Napaman beat me to the punch (by the way Matt, I'm a sailing instructor and just a bit south of you on the Bay). I want to build a 20+ foot sailboat, with teak decks. Remember the boat that Harrison Ford took Michelle Pfeiffer sailing in towards the end of the movie "What Lies Beneath". Something like that, with long Sparkman & Stephens overhangs, with all spruce spars. Possibly a cold-molded hull like John Guzzwell sailed around the world in, but definitely old-school construction with keelson, cast lead keel, tanbark sails, etc.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

For me it is a woodstrip canoe. Nothing too extravagant but durable enough so I can pass it on when I am finished using it.


----------



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

Right now it's a complete bedroom set for my wife and I

Bigger dream would be a complete kitchen, but that would go in the dream house we don't have yet…


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

My dream project at the moment is a tool chest, a big one made of cherry that sits just outside of my shop door in the halway (it wont be able to fit in the shop) I am currently in the process of design and hope to get a start on it after christmas, ill post it as soon as i finish. My overall dream project tho is a barn shop with two levels, timber frame construction… i could go on and on about this, its ever expanding in my head and I hope someday to be able to build it behind my house. Thanks for the great post!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That's easy, A nice timber frame gambrel roof barn / shop in the mountains. Say 32×64 footprint… And of course the time, money, talent, and stamina to do the OTHER projects that I dream of…

Mexican Rustic lodge pole pine dining room set including. (And of course the house and land for all of this…)

#1. LARGE China Hutch / Buffet.
#2. Table and chairs with seating for 12. (I hate putting relatives at card tables on Thanksgiving).
#3. Water Cooler stand, for one of those honeycomb shaped drink dispensers you see in the Mexican restaurants, they usually have Jamaica, or Horchata or the like in them…

Rustic log bedroom set.

Cedar Strip canoe. Doesn't have to be a showpiece. Needs to be STRONG and paddle well. For use paddling the rivers in the pacific northwest.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I had to think about that question for a while since there are so many things I don't seem to have time for. I guess I would say an *Acoustic Guitar*. A friend of mine does, so I have access to a lot of great information. I've built electric basses, but would also like to build an *Upright Bass*.
Is this cheating to list two?

From there, my list has no end.


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Pashley, my grandmother has a table like that devoted to my late grandfather. It wasn't dedicated to that at first, it's been in the family as long as I have been alive as just a display table. But 3 years ago he passed, and as the weeks passed by, everything on it and over it (it's up against the living room wall) became a rememberance to him. The neat thing about that table though (again, never intentionally done) was that the top was glass, framed in wood, so that you can see down onto the lower shelf from above. Thus, when she put more pictures and other items about him on the bottom shelf, while you're standing close looking at the pictures and services flag on the wall, you essentially look down and see a whole level on the table top and still further more on the shelf below. It becomes an interesting feeling when you're able to look up at the ceiling and work your way almost to the floor in memories. I wish you luck in one day making yours.

As for my dream… I don't like to limit myself on the "one day" too much, if I want to do it I do whatever I can to attempt it. Note the "attempt". But I guess mine would be to make a blanket chest for my little sister as a wedding gift, one that was quality enough to become an heirloom to pass down through the generations. I wanted to build an arbor for the ceremony as well, but the more and more as time goes on, the family expects her to just run off one day and call us up saying "Guess what?! We got married, now I don't have to stand in front of the crowd and be nervous!"... so I guess that'd be my "dream project" since I have no idea when it should need to be done lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken: If you built an accoustic guitar and upright bass, I'd probably buy both of them from you, because I play both. I have plenty of accoustic "boxes", but I need an upright. Several years ago I worked with a guy in Oklahoma building Dobros, or resophonic guitars. I built the guitars, my wife did all the mother of pearl and aboloney inlays. They were walnut and mahogney models. One of the guitars I built is in the Country Music Hall of Fame, in Nashville, Tn. So I guess that was my dream project-I just didn't know it!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Pashley, That's a good one. I read this a few days ago and had to leave it alone and think about it for awhile…...and I still don't know what that would be. I have so many ideas and designs running thru my head most of the time it's hard to say. My dream project would be something that challenges me to the max. (from design, to building, to finishing and even explaining why I did it or what it is). And as soon as I got that done, my next dream project would be something that challenges me to the max. another words, I'm always working on my dream project.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I have 2, one is the same rolltop as Charlie wants to build out of walnut. My second is a fishing boat. Hey John, I think you have already built the worlds largest log birdhouse!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

If it's woodworking - it would be to have the time and place to make period furniture. Carved period furniture. First, I would want to take workshops and lessons from the folks here who do this work.

In terms of the place - I would want a very large workshop set up off the grid next to my home on a very large expanse of land.

Sounds like I have to start playing the lottery… LOL.

Until I had an accident, my dream was to own an equestrian center for dressage and attract some of the best instructors around to help me hone my skills. Unfortunately, that won't happen anymore. But that mishap has led me to this website and the motivation and inspiration that comes from it.


----------



## TDBridges (Oct 25, 2009)

A pair of bow arm Morris chairs, for now. Subject to change but have my heart set on a pair of them for me and the wife


----------

